# Applecare



## atticgirl (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not entirely sure where to post this so I apologise if it's in the wrong place!

Basically I have lost my Applecare number, and I have been told over the phone that without this that Apple cannot help me. Even though I can use the serial number to check how many more days cover I have left it seems the Apple minions can't. 

So is that it then? No Applecare number, no help?

I have been searching in vain for an Applecare email address 

Can anyone help?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 4, 2006)

I would imagine that Apple has your information on file.  If I log on to Apple's site, I can see what purchases I've made and what their status is regarding coverage.  Apple should be able to help you and have you in file if you paid for the AppleCare coverage.  You might have to call or contact Apple directly.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 5, 2006)

How did you get the Applecare? Over the phone with Applecare, or did you buy it on a store etc (so you'd have got the physical box) or did it come pre-enrolled with your system (apple store online)? If it wasn't the middle one of these options, it should show in their systems with your serial number (provided the serial number registered did not have any typos). If it was the other 2 options, it should show there already.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Oct 31, 2006)

If I may digress a little, how many people actually buy applecare? I thought about it briefly when I bought my MacBook Pro, but at $579 I didn't feel it was worth it. After all, even if something goes wrong after my 1 year warrenty period, it is unlikely to cost much more than $600 to fix it. 

Frankly, damage in excess of $600 would likely be caused from my dropping it or something, which isn't covered by applecare anyway!

Is there anyone here who swears by it?


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 1, 2006)

Applecare for a MBP is $579?????   That is a bit outrageous..... but you could easily 
spend that much to replace a motherboard or repair some other major hardware 
problem if your original one year warranty has expired.

I have had excellent luck with my 1GHz powerbook - no malfunctions so far.

Many people advise getting Applecare for notebooks, but i did not have
the extra cash after spending $1400 for mine.


I have noticed in the past that PC notebooks warranties are normally
for 3 years coverage and not nearly as expensive - but that may have 
changed in the past couple of years.

compUSA and a few other similar businesses offer extended warranties on 
computers they sell - including macintosh computers.


----------



## AhhChoo (Nov 1, 2006)

AppleCare for the MacBook Pro is *$349*, not $579.
That's Apple's list price.  You should be able to purchase it for AT LEAST $100 less by checking around.  AppleCare for my Powerbook Aluminum was also listed at $349, but I scored one from a seller on eBay for $225.
My Powerbook's hard drive failed after a year and a half, and AppleCare covered its replacement. After I phoned AppleCare regarding the hard drive failure, they sent a shipping box to me via DHL, I packed my Powerbook and had DHL pick it up. They sent my Powerbook to Apple's repair facility in Texas via overnight delivery from the west coast. Apple replaced the hard drive the next day and sent out the Powerbook via overnight delivery that same evening and I got my Powerbook back, fully functional again, the next morning.  The entire process took just three days....the service was truly outstanding.
I'd say that AppleCare for a 'Book makes good sense; notebooks, in general, are more likely to encounter problems than desktop units, since their parts are miniaturized and their guts are jammed together in a tight space.  And with MacBook Pros' tendency to run hot, their innards are under a lot of heat related stress.
IMHO, AppleCare for a MacBook Pro is money well spent.


----------



## ora (Nov 1, 2006)

I wouldn't buy an apple laptop without appelcare to be honest. On my pb alubook 12" 867 i've had a LOT of it replaced in the first 3 years one way or another (two logic boards, an hd and a combi drive). No dropping it, i just used it 24/7.

In fact I just ordered a new C2D MBP and of course splashed out for the applecare autenroll.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Nov 1, 2006)

AhhChoo said:


> AppleCare for the MacBook Pro is *$349*, not $579.



Check the link -- it is $579 AUD. Not sure where they pulled that figure though. After all, $349 USD converted to AUD is ~$450. Ordinarily I would put it down to shipping etc., but AppleCare isn't really a physical product that needs to be shipped  


I understand your story with the HDD, and that is impressive service. I guess my argument is that let's pretend you didn't have AppleCare and your HDD failed and needed replacement. Would that cost $350 USD to fix? or even the $250 USD you paid for AppleCare? no, it would cost around $150; no more than $200. So my feeling is, pocket the $580 (or $350, or whatever) and spend it on the repairs, rather than the insurance. 

That way if nothing goes wrong, you didn't waste the money. 

I"m open to opposing views though -- do you think I am an idiot and should hand over the $579 for AppleCare before my 1year warranty if over?



ora said:


> I wouldn't buy an apple laptop without appelcare to be honest. On my pb alubook 12" 867 i've had a LOT of it replaced in the first 3 years one way or another (two logic boards, an hd and a combi drive). No dropping it, i just used it 24/7.
> 
> In fact I just ordered a new C2D MBP and of course splashed out for the applecare autenroll.



wow, it certainly does sound like you got your moneys worth (though I wonder if a laptop should have so many serious problems over 3 years!). There was a MacBreak Weekly episode recently where Alex Lindsay and Scott Borne were very adamantly selling the benefits of AppleCare, but I;m still not fully convinced.


----------



## ora (Nov 1, 2006)

TTC: I bought a rev a product, which always have more faults. The rest was not all hardware fault. Combi drive died, tech at apple authorized service centre broke logic board in progress of opening it up, then replaced it with a dodgy one and didn't bother to test it., so had to get anothe roen when i relaised. HHD failure was seperate.

NB, Apple service guys are better, this was a licensed guy at Cancom a UK company who were more than awful service wise. Sadly i've forgotten the engineer's name or I'd name and shame him.


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 1, 2006)

Apple stores always charge much more than the authorized service dealers.  I've seen quotes to fix a screen for $400 when it can be fixed for about 60% of that at an authorized reseller.  

I think for the laptops, since they seem to run hotter there is a higher rate of failure, but right now I'm not buying AppleCare.  I might when my warranty is about up though.  After spending $2300 CAD on the new MacBook Pro I didn't want to spend more.

So far we haven't had any problems with Apple hardware, with a G3, G4, G5, Powerbook G4 and now my MacBook Pro which I just got a day ago so I can't say anything about it yet.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 1, 2006)

FYI, AppleCare info travels with your serial #. There's no need for anything else. I'd say that AppleCare is a good investment, but I'm biased, after sending in an iMac for a $900 logic board repair. It's insurance. You might not need it, or you might need it.


----------



## macbri (Nov 1, 2006)

Exactly right.  Insurance.  Ok maybe it's a lot of money, and some have argued that replacing a component is cheaper.  But what if you lose a second component?  Or a third?  Like many others I usually pass for desktops, but get it for laptops.

It's like I say about regular backups -- you'll only need it when you don't have it


----------

